# Rechner startet nicht mehr



## Madman (17. März 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe (hatte) einen Q6600 übertaktet auf 3240 MHz (9x360). Der Rechner lief einwandfrei, bis ich mir am Samstag ein USB-5.1-Headset zugelegt habe. 
USB rein, Treiber-CD rein, installiert und das Headset funktioniert einwandfrei. Jetzt wollte ich aber erst mal wieder über die "normalen" Boxen hören und zog das USB-Headset heraus. Aber es kam kein Sound über die Boxen, also einmal neu starten, aber ... Bluescreen. 
Danach war kein Neustart mehr möglich. Also CMOS-Batterie raus und wieder rein und siehe da, der PC startet wieder. So weit, so gut!
Allerdings war jetzt beim übertakten gar nicht mehr daran zu denken in die alten Taktbereich jenseits der 3000 MHz zu kommen. Ich habe lediglich noch 2520 MHz hinbekommen. 
Jetzt wollte ich eigentlich heute Abend im Forum fragen, wie das denn sein kann? Hat das Headset damit überhaupt etwas zu tun, oder war es Zufall, das direkt nach der Installation des Headsets ein Bluescreen auftrat?

Ich war eben beim Spielen und mitten im Spiel geht der Rechner auf einmal aus und startet jetzt überhaupt nicht mehr, bzw. er startet für 1-2 sec. und geht dann direkt wieder aus, also keine Chance ins BIOS zu kommen.

Also ist die Frage:
Welches Bauteil ist mir jetzt kaputt gegangen? CPU oder MB, oder doch ein anderes Problem?

Q6600
BFG8800GTS/320  
Asus P5B-Plus  
2GB DDR2-800 Kingston HyperX 
Vista Ultimate 32bit

Vielen Dank, schon mal im Voraus!
Madman


----------



## storf (18. März 2008)

Also das mit dem Headset war wohl nur Zufall, zumindest ist das net für dein aktuelles problem verantwortlich. Ich tippe auf Defekt an der CPU. Haste noch ne alte CPU die du ausprobieren kannst? Dnkbar wäre auch n Defekt am Ram.


----------



## sockednc (18. März 2008)

Könnte Prozi sein.
Mach es nach dem Ausschlussverfahren.

d.h.
Prozi tausch - geht nicht
MB tausch - geht immer noch nicht
usw.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (20. März 2008)

kann alles sein
kann auch seinj dass du schlecht verkabelt hast und n kurzen gebaut hast ´


----------



## Madman (3. April 2008)

UPDATE:

Ich hatte den Rechner jetzt bei ALTERNATE und die sagten mir mein MB ist defekt gewesen. Dann haben sie mir ein neues eingebaut (ASUS Commando) und jetzt habe ich ständige Abstürze des PC! Naja, werde
heute abend nochmal alles neu installieren, vielleicht geht es dann!Trotzdem Danke! Gruß Madman


----------



## Ramsie (10. April 2008)

Wenn du dein CPU wieder auf die gleiche weise übertaktet hast solltest du vieleicht etwas runtertackten bis alles stabiellaeuft.


----------



## goldus1990 (5. August 2009)

wie mein vorgänger schon cpu stabil runtertakten


----------



## Erzbaron (6. August 2009)

was hast du denn für ein Netzteil? Würde mich nicht wunder wenn sich das verabschiedet hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. August 2009)

Warum werden denn so alte Threads ausgegraben?


----------



## baensch (6. August 2009)

XD vermutlich weil man mehr beiträge haben will oder sich verklickt hat XD


----------

